# StaffPad notation outputs and alternatives?



## brandowalk (Oct 7, 2021)

It is widely said that StaffPad is not an engraving tool, but a compositional tool. Despite this mindset, I am curious if others here use StaffPad's notation outputs for any uses. If so, what tips do you have success with? 

Also, assuming most folks export their scores and parts to other software (i.e. Finale, Sibelius) for cleanup, I am also interested in tips for speeding up this process. Maybe this is more of a question of shortcuts in the engraving software, but how long would it take you to clean up and output the score and parts (i.e. for a 2-minute orchestral piece)?


----------



## jonathanparham (Oct 7, 2021)

following along


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 7, 2021)

Let's face it, the only export from StaffPad worth considering is XML. MIDI is a disaster. I really don't enter anything but notes into StaffPad, and that is all I want in an export. Once I have the notes in Finale, it wouldn't take me much more than 30 minutes to edit a 2-minute orchestral piece--which is not to say that I have ever written a 2-minute orchestral piece. This assumes that I have a fair understanding of my desired bowings, dynamics, and articulations. If you're adept at a notation program, it should be a fairly quick process. I wouldn't dream of trying to use StaffPad as a notation source.


----------



## jonathanparham (Oct 8, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> I wouldn't dream of trying to use StaffPad as a notation source.


Well IMO it depends on the players and the event (session, concert, bandstand). I've definitely had to crank out a few extra parts 'on the day.' If it is paid and copying and engraving are needed; I agree with you.


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 8, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> I really don't enter anything but notes into StaffPad, and that is all I want in an export.


Trying to understand this better. You don’t do dynamics, slurs, and articulations in StaffPad?

When I import my XML file into Finale, all of the slurs are on the wrong side. Not sure why.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 8, 2021)

brandowalk said:


> Trying to understand this better. You don’t do dynamics, slurs, and articulations in StaffPad?
> 
> When I import my XML file into Finale, all of the slurs are on the wrong side. Not sure why.


I don't do slurs. I can't tell that they affect playback in any way. The problem with dynamics and articulations is that I often find that I have to use the wrong dynamic to make StaffPad playback properly. Articulations are less problematic, though sometimes I have to use accents just to have something be heard, and I wouldn't include those in the final score. Mostly, I want to mark my score up with my head without StaffPad's influence.

Edit: Obviously these things port over, but I find that I have to heavily edit them.


----------



## MadLad (Oct 8, 2021)

Actually the slurs make a difference for wind instruments. Try writing a melodic line in mf or f for berlin trumpets with and without slurs. Especially with fast lines, slurs tend to activate the much smoother legato samples and no slurs don't


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 8, 2021)

MadLad said:


> Actually the slurs make a difference for wind instruments. Try writing a melodic line in mf or f for berlin trumpets with and without slurs. Especially with fast lines, slurs tend to activate the much smoother legato samples and no slurs don't


Wow, thanks for the tip!


----------



## MadLad (Oct 8, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Wow, thanks for the tip!


No problem. I only found this out by accident because for berlin strings and cinestrings the slurs don't seem to do much. It's a good way of making brass play fast melodic lines without sticking out too much because for some reason, the notes sound like they have an accent without slurs.

Edit: Just tried it with cinebrass solo trumpet. In f, and quarter = 132 the sixteenth notes are like an accented non legato while with a slur they are played legato.


----------

